# "The Super"



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

I watch this "Reality" show about a landlord in Omaha, Nebraska. Of course it deals with all the crazy tenants. It airs on HD Net. This week there was a 17 year old pregnant girl and a plaster wall fell on her friends head. Over came a maintanance man. The girls began pulling down the plaster wall, he told them to stop and started to cut out the wall with an electric tool. No RRP practices. No containmanet, no Hepa Vacs, nothing.
Pissed me off.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

When the RRP went into effect Sherwin Williams had a hand-out with a guy scraping on a gable. No respiratory protection, no Tyvek suit and no arresting gear.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Drove past a commercial reno job on a busy downtown street recently, workers filling a dumpster with chunks of old plaster. They were bringing out wheelbarrows full onto the sidewalk, 2 guys lift the wheelbarrow and dump it. Clouds of dust, debris everywhere. Sidewalk open to pedestrians. Big building, big job. Big contractor. Bigtime property management company. Nice! Basically shameless. 
Same town a few streets over, total rrp on similar building. Small contractor, small property mngmnt company. Whats up?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Took this one last Friday. I could have taken three more since in my small home town of around 3k. No wonder I don't win any of these bids. These guys aren't even legally in the country most likely. Much less RRP certified.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I love the sweet smell of lead dust in the morning. Smells like victory.


----------

